
Prospecting for Hash Functions (2018) - BetaCygni
https://nullprogram.com/blog/2018/07/31/
======
BetaCygni
Found it in this comment and thought it was interesting enough to warrant a
submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21737951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21737951)

